# iphone glass and digitizer repair?



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey I have a few quick questions. I am trying to repair an Iphone 3G for a friend that has cracked glass on the front. The touch screen works perfectly fine it's just the glass that needs replacing. 

However, if you watch YouTube - iPhone 3G Touch Panel Replacement Directions by DirectFix.com, it has you just replace the whole glass and digitizer. Do i really need to buy a digitizer glass combo? it's almost $20 more to get it with the digitizer. 

Is there a way where I could buy one of those glass replacement kits off of ebay and keep the digitizer she already has? Or is it a permanent connection between the glass and digitizer? 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------

